
Python 2.7.15 release - stsewd
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2018-May/732755.html
======
Monkeyget
Is there a changelog available somewhere?

~~~
frewsxcv
[https://github.com/python/cpython/blob/2.7/Misc/NEWS.d/2.7.1...](https://github.com/python/cpython/blob/2.7/Misc/NEWS.d/2.7.15.rst)

~~~
eesmith
Should be
[https://github.com/python/cpython/blob/2.7/Misc/NEWS.d/2.7.1...](https://github.com/python/cpython/blob/2.7/Misc/NEWS.d/2.7.15rc1.rst)
, I think.

